# What happened to twisted's build?



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Doesn't seem to be in production anymore, can anyone fill me in?

-theMichael


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

twisted has said that a bad commit borked his build souce such that builds compiled from it are non-functional and bootloop. twisted has a forum that he intends to post his work to in the future. he explained his situation and the status of twisted playground there as well:

http://twisted.dyndns.tv:3194/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

I was able to get his kernel to work on liquids, and offered to help with his rom, but haven't heard back. I'd love to have another ICS AOSP out there to try.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Last I knew, he also bought and used an iphone. Probably lowers his motivation some when it's not his primary device.


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

yarly said:


> Last I knew, he also bought and used an iphone. Probably lowers his motivation some when it's not his primary device.


Yeah I doubt much more will come of it unless he gets bored and wants to try tackling it again. But after spending hours on my TB attempting to do the simplest developing, I can see how he'd lose motivation, I can't imagine the amount of hours it would take to piece together an android OS by yourself.


----------



## Awodzenski (Aug 9, 2011)

I liked his builds. I hope he comes back

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Last I knew, he also bought and used an iphone.


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

number5toad said:


>


i'm so stealing this for my own use.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmm... Looks like the liquor pouring was premature... Twisted's back with new builds!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33076925


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm running it now... I dirty flashed over Liquid ICS. Not sure exactly what is different... but that can be a good thing, since they aren't any new issues.


----------

